# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  UDN - Issue #1

## TheFridge

<p>Vincent Untz, perennial GNOME hacker and a member of the <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam">Desktop Team</a> has published the first issue of the <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2005-December/000097.html">Ubuntu Desktop News</a> (UDN). Highlights include gconf and rhythmbox improvements, Michael Vogt’s slick new click-and-install .deb tool, <a href="http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/gdebi/gdebi-3.png">gdebi</a>, and shots of the new logout window prototype.</p>
<p>Vincent caps off the first issue an interview with the GNOME packaging machine, aka Sebastien Bacher, who handles a large part of bringing desktop goodness into the distribution:</p>
<blockquote><p>Some people call me “sebuild”, I’m kind of a “serial updater” :). Joke aside my main job is to update GNOME packages every time upstream roll a new tarball and to handle bugs we get about the GNOME packages (most of the desktop stuff).</p></blockquote>
<p>In related Desktop Team news, the <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2005-November/000025.html">minutes</a> from the first desktop meeting are up in case you missed them. If you’re interested in helping out the desktop folks, then <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay">Bug Day</a> is a good day to start.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## jdong

Over at distrowatch a few weeks back, some felt that the tone of the UDN is really dumbed down and even insultingly so. Anyone else see that? I surely didn't...

----------


## castrojo

Hmmm, I just read their "dumbing down" article, but that seems to refer to Ubuntu in general, not just UDN. 

*shrug*

----------


## jdong

Some of the comments made by readers are specifically targetted at the UDN issue.... Oh well  :Smile:

----------


## Roman27

I'm a new Ubuntu user and really enjoyed reading the UDN.  I hope they continue publishing it.

----------

